# Excellent TEDx Presentation regarding Home Gardens and need for them...



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This is one of the best Food-related TEDx presentations I've seen. Makes a tremendous case for home gardens, AND insuring that laws are changed to allow them.






Oh...and a humorous one regarding composting!....


----------

